

“Invisible Electrostatic Wall”  at 3M adhesive tape plant - cup
http://amasci.com/weird/unusual/e-wall.html

======
ArekDymalski
Previous, huge discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3274335](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3274335)

